# Wow - big difference



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was comparing some of my artwork (from years ago) to the current piece I am doing. I think it's a great example of what time and practice can do. Granted I don't think my old drawing was bad - but compared to to what I am doing now - it doesn't even hold a candle. The first drawing was done in 2001. 

I was afraid of the dark (lol - dark values) and that really shows. It's not until I joined this site that I really started to grow as an artist. When you draw on a regular basis I think you can sometimes lose sight of where you were artistically and how far you have come. That's why I recommend saving some of your old works to go back and look at every so often. 

Do I still have a long ways to go? YUP. I admit it and look forward to learning and improving my skills. 

Learn from each piece you do - listen to the advice you are given and NEVER GIVE UP!!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I was comparing some of my artwork (from years ago) to the current piece I am doing. I think it's a great example of what time and practice can do. Granted I don't think my old drawing was bad - but compared to to what I am doing now - it doesn't even hold a candle. The first drawing was done in 2001.
> 
> I was afraid of the dark (lol - dark values) and that really shows. It's not until I joined this site that I really started to grow as an artist. When you draw on a regular basis I think you can sometimes lose sight of where you were artistically and how far you have come. That's why I recommend saving some of your old works to go back and look at every so often.
> 
> ...


Yes you are much better.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

just said:


> Yes you are much better.


I have you to thank for a lot of it as well. 

I would hope that after a 14 year time period I would improve but in reality - I did take that 10 year break. I didn't really start drawing again seriously until I joined this group in 2011. I kick myself now that I took that break. I could be so much better than I am now if I hadn't stopped drawing. It is what it is.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The two pictures of horses don't even look like they were done by the same person. You have gotten so good. 

I know all about that fear of dark values. LOL -- it's been the biggest problem I face in all my pictures.

I sometimes think that I wished I started painting before I was 65. My first painting was in May of last year so I'll be celebrating my one year painting anniversary soon.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> The two pictures of horses don't even look like they were done by the same person. You have gotten so good.
> 
> I know all about that fear of dark values. LOL -- it's been the biggest problem I face in all my pictures.
> 
> I sometimes think that I wished I started painting before I was 65. My first painting was in May of last year so I'll be celebrating my one year painting anniversary soon.


No it doesn't does it? When I started here I had just started drawing again. There has been many a picture since I did pick it up again and each one seems to get a little better. I think I am more patient and more dedicated than I used to be. 

I still marvel that you picked it up last year. Your grasp of tones and colors is very very good.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I wonder what the world will look like when I get my new glasses next week. I'm hoping they will help me to see more detail.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Great improvement.
Comparing your earlier work, to your current, gives a real boost to your confidence in your artistic ability.
You push the envelope with every drawing, being "afraid of the dark" is something we all initially struggle with. Once we venture forth into the unknown, we amaze ourselves with what we can achieve. 

Keep up the good work Chanda.


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

You are right, the old one wasn't bad but your new one is amazing! 

I have tried to keep pictures of all my paintings filed away. Several have been lost and we weren't doing digital pics when I started, but I do have most of the ones done in the past 10 years or so on my computer and photographs of most of the earlier ones. It's a good way to see how far you've come.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Both are really good Chanda! But yes, you have improved greatly! The contrast is awesome... and the hair is really nicely done! Terrific

D


----------

